# Old wives tales to tell if your expecting! And gender



## lilysmum2

*Hold your arms up for 5 minutes, put them down, if your fingertips get cold first it means you're not pregnant, but if any other part of your hand or arm gets cold first you are pregnant!
*Pull down the skin under your left eye and look at your eyeball (the white part). If you see a vein that looks like a V or branches, you will be having a girl.
*When your face gets fuller and rounder when pregnant, it means youre going to have a girl. If your face is long and narrow, its a boy. 

Can anybody think of anymore?

Just for a bit of fun ladies..:thumbup:


----------



## jane23

How weird...lol, i never heard of that but good to know thanks x :)


----------



## lilysmum2

I wonder how many ladies are going to be holding their arms up??!


----------



## schnoodle

meeee!


----------



## Shey

here's an old wives tale

if your tummy is high it's a girl
if your tummy is low it's a boy


----------



## lilysmum2

schnoodle said:


> meeee!

What was the result??


----------



## jane23

lilysmum2 said:


> I wonder how many ladies are going to be holding their arms up??!

Lol....i did it and NO im not pregnant......which i knew that as AF just finish,
But i will be trying it in 3wks time :haha:


----------



## darkNlovely

if your tummy is pointy like a football it's a boy and if your tummy is more wide and the baby more in ur back then it's a girl..

for me the pointy thing was true-my tummy was pointy with my son and he came out a boy!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

HA! My palms got colder than my fingers, but ... I think it must be all in my head! Trying not to get my hopes up too high... I'm 7DPO.... Hope it's right though! :rofl:


----------

